
Brian Kernighan (Coined Word “Unix”) Interviews Ken Thompson (Co-Invented Unix) - alister
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY6q5dv_B-o&feature=youtu.be
======
alister
The interview starts at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY6q5dv_B-o&t=450s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY6q5dv_B-o&t=450s)

Brian Kernighan coined the word “Unix” and is the “K” in K&R (co-author of the
The C Programming Language book).

Ken Thompson co-invented Unix.

Full of funny anecdotes like needing 3 weeks to write the kernel and
serendipitously his wife was going on vacation for 3 weeks.

